

NVIDIA Faulty GPU Settlement - glebk
http://www.nvidiasettlement.com/index.html

======
pbhjpbhj
Symptoms list -
[https://roscomps3.securesites.net/www.nvidiasettlement.com/p...](https://roscomps3.securesites.net/www.nvidiasettlement.com/pdfs/IdentifiedSymptomsList.pdf)
Class notice -
[https://roscomps3.securesites.net/www.nvidiasettlement.com/p...](https://roscomps3.securesites.net/www.nvidiasettlement.com/pdfs/NVF_NOT.pdf)

Both links from
[https://roscomps3.securesites.net/www.nvidiasettlement.com/c...](https://roscomps3.securesites.net/www.nvidiasettlement.com/checkmodels.php).

